# Penny and I; critique please!



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow it has been a super long time sense I posted a critique here!! I don't even think I have videos of Penny up! So, here it is. This is from last weekend. She doesn't like to pick up her right lead and I had a dressage clinic the night before. She told me to take her in a couple of small circles and then point her head to the outside the best I can and kick with my inside leg. It actually worked most of the time in the lesson the next day! We got it in the clinic just fine. So yeahh... just another one of those critiques. She really likes to pull me down on her right lead as well, and it is very hard to sit too. And yes, my elbows look like crap...


----------



## sprinkles716 (Feb 3, 2012)

lol before I read what you said I was going to say to bend your elbows and bring them back some. Other than that you two look pretty good!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see a LOT of improvement. Your are starting to have a much more stable seat. So much better than 6 months ago. I like that horse and you and she do well together.

Just the elbows and dont over bend your lower back.

REally making progress! YOu can be proud of yourself.
It used to be that I did not think you really were ready to jump, but I think your seat has improved a lot and it no longer looks like you are staying on over the jump by luck. I give you a huge high five!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks both of you! =)


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I only watched a little of the video, up to 1:21, and I never saw anything from before this so I have nothing to base my observation on other then this video and the little bit that I watched.

Maybe it is just me but you looked a little all over the place, a little out of control. I do not know how long you have been riding so it is hard for me to give you a real critic. I can say though that I can tell that you are trying and that is seems like you have yet to really figure this horse out yet. Do not let my comment cut you down though, I do not want to do that. I only want to give you my honest critique. Good luck and continue to work hard. You are such a tiny girl (not a negative) on such a big powerful looking horse so I think that might have something to do with why it appears like it does to me.

I also want to say your already cool in my book cause your riding a mare named Penny. I also ride a mare named Penney, its spelling is just different


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it will be easier for you once you get some bend in your elbow, you may have to lengthen your reins a little to achieve this and thats okay. I know some people will tell you to keep your hands at a certain part of the neck but it really depends on the length of your arms, you look small so a longer rein is probably necessary for you to be able to have bend in your elbows (I know thats how it is for me!!) This will all help you keep a more consistent contact with the horses mouth and I think also help you keep your shoulders back and your upper body still. Good luck with your riding


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> I only watched a little of the video, up to 1:21, and I never saw anything from before this so I have nothing to base my observation on other then this video and the little bit that I watched.
> 
> Maybe it is just me but you looked a little all over the place, a little out of control. I do not know how long you have been riding so it is hard for me to give you a real critic. I can say though that I can tell that you are trying and that is seems like you have yet to really figure this horse out yet. Do not let my comment cut you down though, I do not want to do that. I only want to give you my honest critique. Good luck and continue to work hard. You are such a tiny girl (not a negative) on such a big powerful looking horse so I think that might have something to do with why it appears like it does to me.
> 
> I also want to say your already cool in my book cause your riding a mare named Penny. I also ride a mare named Penney, its spelling is just different


Thanks! And I have only been riding for 6months now. She is about 14 hands and I'm like... 5ft. But yeah. Sometimes it is a little hard to control her. She likes to do this weird thing that's not even a gate. It's the canter steps but she can do it all the way up until where she's doing it in place. Weird. But I like how you spell that! Does she have a show name? Penny doesn't have one yet.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well in that case...congrats you will be a pro in no time 

My mares registered name is "Had A Penney" but everyone calls her Penney.....I mostly call her Miss May or just May....it seems to fit her witch of a personality better....Penney sounds too sweet for her  haha


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> Well in that case...congrats you will be a pro in no time
> 
> My mares registered name is "Had A Penney" but everyone calls her Penney.....I mostly call her Miss May or just May....it seems to fit her witch of a personality better....Penney sounds too sweet for her  haha


Haha I think that's one of the names they thought of for her! But the owners don't know quite yet.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

for 6 months its okay id like to see you sit in the saddle more in the video it looks like your pounding down on her back.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay before I even watched the video I read this...



HorseLoverHunter said:


> She doesn't like to pick up her right lead and I had a dressage clinic the night before. She told me to take her in a couple of small circles and *then point her head to the outside* the best I can and *kick with my inside leg*. It actually worked most of the time in the lesson the next day! We got it in the clinic just fine. So yeahh... just another one of those critiques. *She really likes to pull me down on her right lead as well*,


Why are you pointing her head to the outside? I think that makes it harder to get the lead. You want her head forward, with a slight bend to the inside. Holding that outside rein as a supporting rein (as in elbow in next to your body) while you have a soft inside rein.. and you close (kick???) your inside leg and then give the cue.

If you kick.. and put her nose/head to the outside, that's making her really wonky my dear! No wonder you can't sit it.. but it'll come 

I'm definitely not barking on you or anything, I'm just trying to help 

Okay now to watch your video.
~~~~

Alright a few things. Your hands are soooooo far up her neck... I can see how she'd be pulling you around. She needs to use her back because right now she's got her neck stiff and not using her back that I can see. So that's probably why it's harder to sit. Once she softens up (little longer rein, pushing her into the bridle via softening the bit) then you'll be able to keep up and not pulled around.

Also.. I think what would help you sit is if you let your legs be loooonnnngggggg and let that weight go down into your seat and legs. 

You're so close... you've gotten so much better!!!

 How do you feel about your riding missy?


----------



## Minime (Jan 11, 2012)

Just wanted say for 6 months your doing great just sine things I. Noticed just be careful of your elbows but I think something which you realise. Have you tried lengthing your stirrups a hole might help stretch your leg down making that canter lil bit more comfy and when your approaching the jump it appears that's she's going to one side so I would advise using that leg to push her back but again that's something very minor please don't think im trying to be hurtful or anything cos im not a perfect rider and have serval things to work on but keep up good work and be proud of how far you've gotten in six months
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

for only riding for six months you look awesome!! once you get more experience i think you will be a super rider!!


----------

